# Jurassic Park wird Wirklichkeit



## mixxed_up (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

als Diskussionsgrundlage soll uns heute dieser Artikel auf Spiegel dienen:

Klonen: Japaner wollen Mammut erschaffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wissenschaft

Japanische Wissenschaftler wollen also ein Mammut in die Gegenwart klonen ...

Ich muss sagen, dass ich das unglaublich interessant finde. Dieses Tier hat nie zuvor jemand lebend gesehen, da es vor mehr als 4000 Jahren ausgestorben ist, und auch da gab es nur noch auf der Wrangel Insel im sibirischen Eismeer einige Exemplare.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der anderen Seite muss man sich fragen, ob es so gut ist ein solches Tier in die Gegenwart zu holen und damit Gott zu spielen. Da von einem einzelnen Exemplar die Rede ist, wird sich dieses eine Tier einsam fühlen und kein besonders schönes Leben haben, da man an diesem lange Forschen wird.
Als nächster Schritt winkt die Eröffnung eines realen "Jurassic Park", der zu einer finanziellen Ausbeutung werden wird. 

Sinn machen würde eine Rückzüchtung meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn mehr als ein Exemplar gezüchtet und in freier Wildbahn (z.B. auf einer einzelnen Insel) ausgesetzt und studiert wird. Für Quälerei sollten wir uns nicht über die Natur stellen.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Januar 2011)

Gut es wird geklont, aber wird es sich genauso verhalten wie ein echtes Mammut, falls es gelingt?


----------



## Arthuriel (17. Januar 2011)

Hmm, auf der einen Seite mag es vielleicht für die Forschung interessant sein, aber auf den Seite gibt es ja den negativen Aspekt der Einsamkeit bzw. der Quälerei, wobei ich nicht genau weiß, was genau ablaufen wird, wenn es geklont wird usw.

Die Frage ist ja auch, wo es geeignete Inseln gibt, denn es ist ja ausgestorben, weil der ürsprüngliche Lebensraum nicht mehr vorhanden war.
Also eine kältere Gegend mit Platz und viel Nahrung würde ich sagen (okay, das hört sich sehr verallgemeinert an, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie genau ein Lebensraum für ein Mammut beschaffen sein muss, damit dort eine gesunde und stabile Population bestehen kann, falls man weitere Exemplare klont).


----------



## Icejester (17. Januar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Gut es wird geklont, aber wird es sich genauso verhalten wie ein echtes Mammut, falls es gelingt?



Das wird man wohl nie mit Sicherheit sagen können.

Abgesehen davon werden geklonte Tiere eh nie sehr alt.

Interessant ist das ganze Vorhaben natürlich, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, was es eigentlich nützen soll. Immerhin sind Mammuts - so wie viele andere Tiere - nicht ganz ohne Grund ausgestorben. Ihre Zeit war einfach vorbei. Sie passen nicht mehr auf unseren Planeten. Wieso sollten wir sie zurückholen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2011)

Erstmal:
Die Überschrift ist falsch. Die dort angedachten Technologien entsprechen im wesentlichen denen, die man schon heute für andere Tiere verwendet hat - entscheidende Neuerung ist ein vorgeschaltetes Verfahren, mit dem man aus tiefgekühlten Zellen möglichst intakte Zellkerne raussuchen kann. Auf Spezies, von denen keine tiefgekühlten Proben, keine vollständigen Zellkerne,... existieren, kann man es also nicht übertragen.

Zum Mammut:
Wird spannend. Erstmal hat das Vieh nur die DNA eines Mammuts - die Zellorganellen stammen aber aus der Eizelle des Mutterelefanten. Ob das überhaupt klappt? (nach nem halben Jahrzehntausend vermutlich schon. Bei Dinosaurieren wäre dass das nächste Problem)
Dann stellt sich die Frage nach Nahrung und Aufzucht. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Arten, die sich in Zoos nicht oder kaum nachzüchten lassen. Und bei denen kennt man den natürlichen Lebensraum. Beim Mammut sollte es ein Thema für sich sein, überhaupt angemessene Nahrung zu finden.
(Man weiß zwar grob, was sie essen, aber Jungtiere sind i.d.R. empfindlich. Und die Jungtiere, die abgekratzt sind und samt Mageninhalt erhalten blieben, haben tendentiel wohl das falsche/gar nichts gefressen gehabt.) "Durchprobieren und es wenn es stirbt, dann hat es nicht sein sollen" klingt nicht nach einem praktikablen Ansatz in diesem Fall.
Dritter Punkt: Krankheiten. Gleich doppelt brisant. Zum einen fördert ein Virus, Parasit,... Aussterben durchaus. Zum zweiten ist das Immunsystem bei Säugetieren unmittelbar nach der Geburt überhaupt noch nicht ausgereift, sondern wird maßgeblich von Immunzellen aus der Muttermilch unterstützt. Muttermammut fehlt aber...

Zu guter letzt stellt sich auch noch das praktische Problem, ein Tier zu halten, dass mit an die 100kg (oder mehr? Wie gesagt: Gefundene Jungtiere könnten unterdurchschnittlich schlecht ernährt gewesen sein. Ich wünsche der Leihmutter, dass dem nicht so ist...) auf die Welt kommt und 6-7-8+ Tonnen in ausgewachsenem Zustand wiegt. Das ist bei normalen Elefanten schon eine echte Herausforderung. Bei einem Tier, dass ggf. häufig medizinisch untersucht oder gar behandelt werden muss und das man am liebsten noch in einer halb sterilen Umgebung aufziehen möchte, potenzieren sich die Probleme.

Bezüglich "Verhalten": Säugetiere lernen oft von ihren Eltern und Mammuts waren Herdentiere. Ein Klon würde sich definitiv nicht so verhalten, wie seine Vorfahren.
Aber das macht eine Hund auch nicht.

Bezüglich "Gott spielen": Jeden Tag werden tausende going-to-be Steaks durch künstliche Befruchtung gezeugt. Wer sieht da einen Unterschied (außer knallharten Kreationisten, nach denen Gott alle Arten geschaffen und auch wieder vernichtet hat, wenn es sein Wille war)?

Bezüglich Einsamkeit/fehlender Partner: Abgesehen davon, dass nur ein Mammutpärchen spektakulärer als ein Mammut ist und das Replikation ein fester Bestandteil naturwissenschaflicher Experimente darstellt - wieviele andere Zootiere (insbesondere auch Elefantenbullen) werden allein gehalten?
Traurig, aber der eine wäre kein großer Unterschied.


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2011)

> Auf der anderen Seite muss man sich fragen, ob es so gut ist ein solches Tier in die Gegenwart zu holen und damit Gott zu spielen. Da von einem einzelnen Exemplar die Rede ist, wird sich dieses eine Tier einsam fühlen und kein besonders schönes Leben haben, da man an diesem lange Forschen wird.


Bevor du dir Sorgen um den Mammut machst, guck dir lieber mal ne Legebatterie an oder Schweinezucht oder sonstwas (z.B. wird manchen Gänsen täglich 1 Liter Öl mit Mais in den Magen gepumpt (!), nur damit sie eine drei mal größere (Fett-)Leber bekommen, damit man mehr vom erwünschten Produkt hat. DAS ist Quälerei!)
 Gerade weil das Ding so im Fokus stehe würde, wäre das Leben sicher komfortabel, weil alles andere von den Medien etc sanktioniert würde. Und 1 Mammut < hunderttausende Hühner und Schweine.
Vergleichbar wäre die "Tortur" mit der einer Hauskatze/ eines Hundes.... die sind auch nicht frei und dem Besitzer ausgeliefert.

Also ganz ehrlich, nicht drüber aufregen. Dein Argument ist einfach nur Quatsch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2011)

Das Stöpfen von Gänsen ist in Deutschland und vielen anderen Ländern als Tierquälerei verboten (in Frankreich zählt es als Kulturerbe...) - z.B. das Kastrieren von Ferkeln ohne Betäubung dagegen nicht


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2011)

Das ist doch genauso grausaum. Und nebenbei, es gibt bestimmt genug Betriebe, die stopfen. Der Reiz am Profit ist doch viel zu hoch, als dass das Risiko, erwischt zu werden einen abhält.
Leider...

aber wenn ich sowas lese (und habs auch schon gesehen), leide ich echt mit den  Tieren. 





			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gänse befinden sich in einem Gehege und werden zum Stopfen durch eine Schleuse getrieben und dort in einem engen Raum festgehalten. Der eigentliche Nudelvorgang dauert wenige Sekunden:  Den Gänsen wird eine etwa 30 cm lange Metallröhre in den Schlund  eingeführt, über die aus einem Vorratsbehälter das Mastfutter unter  Druck in den Magen gepresst wird. Bei zu hohem Druck kommt es zum Reißen der Speiseröhre bzw. des Magens, was zum Tod des Tieres führt. Während dieser Phase der Mast sterben 2-4% der Tiere. Um das Verletzungsrisiko weiter zu reduzieren, werden die Metallröhren heute meist mit Weichplastik überzogen


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Januar 2011)

Grausam ja, aber es gehört nicht zum Thema!


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Januar 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Bevor du dir Sorgen um den Mammut machst, guck dir lieber mal ne Legebatterie an oder Schweinezucht oder sonstwas (z.B. wird manchen Gänsen täglich 1 Liter Öl mit Mais in den Magen gepumpt (!), nur damit sie eine drei mal größere (Fett-)Leber bekommen, damit man mehr vom erwünschten Produkt hat. DAS ist Quälerei!)
> Gerade weil das Ding so im Fokus stehe würde, wäre das Leben sicher komfortabel, weil alles andere von den Medien etc sanktioniert würde. Und 1 Mammut < hunderttausende Hühner und Schweine.
> Vergleichbar wäre die "Tortur" mit der einer Hauskatze/ eines Hundes.... die sind auch nicht frei und dem Besitzer ausgeliefert.
> 
> Also ganz ehrlich, nicht drüber aufregen. Dein Argument ist einfach nur Quatsch.




Vielleicht hast du es noch nicht miegekriegt, aber genau aus dem Grund bin ich im letzten Mai Vegetarier geworden und habe hier im Forum darum auch einiges Aufhebens gemacht.


----------



## facehugger (18. Januar 2011)

Interessant ist das Thema auf jeden Fall! Werde es im Auge behalten. Hmmm, wann wird wohl der erste T-Rex um die Ecke stampfen


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Januar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du es noch nicht miegekriegt, aber genau aus dem Grund bin ich im letzten Mai Vegetarier geworden und habe hier im Forum darum auch einiges Aufhebens gemacht.



Und was soll das bringen?
Wenn man es tatsächlich konsequent durchziehen wollte, müsste man auch auf Lederprodukte (Gürtel, Schuhe, Autositze ) verzichten. Selbstverständlich auch auf Milch und Eier, Daunen für die Jacke, das Bett. Und so könnte man die Liste schier endlos weiter treiben. Und unter dem Strich ändert sich nichts.

Das aber nur am Rande........


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Januar 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und was soll das bringen?
> Wenn man es tatsächlich konsequent durchziehen wollte, müsste man auch auf Lederprodukte (Gürtel, Schuhe, Autositze ) verzichten. Selbstverständlich auch auf Milch und Eier, Daunen für die Jacke, das Bett. Und so könnte man die Liste schier endlos weiter treiben. Und unter dem Strich ändert sich nichts.
> 
> Das aber nur am Rande........



Wer sagt denn, dass ich das nicht vorhabe? 

Aber das ist meine Sache und nicht Thema dieses Threads.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (18. Januar 2011)

Die Kirche hatte doch die ganze Zeit recht (und das sage ich als Jemand, der all die Jahre zensurfreie Wissenschaft geprädigt hat). 

Wissenschaftler sind so furchtbar fehlgeleitet von ihrer eigenen Arroganz, dass sie nur ihre eigenen wahnsinnigen Ideen interessieren, nicht aber die Konsequenzen die damit einhergehen. 
Die Idee eine (aus gutem Grunde) ausgestorbene Spezies wiederzubeleben, kann nur zu Problemen für das empfindliche Öko-System führen. 

Dazu: Ist das nicht eine wahnsinnige Ironie? Gerade die Wissenschaft ist doch dafür bekannt, die Prinzipien der Evolution zu propagieren. Wie kann es dann sein, dass ausgerechnet die Wissenschaft jetzt in seliger Arroganz schwelgt und eine ganz neue Art des Kreationismus schafft, in welcher die Wissenschaft Gott ist?


----------



## Arthuriel (18. Januar 2011)

@AMDFan2005:
Willkommen in der Realität (Wissenschaftler sind auch nur Menschen).

Mal Spaß beiseite, natürlich spielt das Renommee bei dieser Sache eine mehr oder wenige große Rolle, wodurch eventuelle Bedenken außer Acht gelassen werden. Da geht es dann halt darum, wer als erster etwas entdeckt (es gibt ja normalerweise nicht nur ein wissenschaftliches Team, dass an einer Sache forscht, wodurch dann ein Wettlauf zwischen mehren Gruppen entsteht).

Dann heißt es nicht: "Denke doch nur an die Konsequenzen usw."
sondern "Juhu, Ruhm, Geld für die Forschung und eine weitere Erkenntnis (klammern wir mal den Nutzen aus) die in den Fach- und Geschichts-büchern dieser Welt steht"

@mixxed_up: Hast Recht, der Vegetarier-Thread ist ja auch noch da, wobei der momentan eher verwest, als das eine Diskussion da stattfindet.


----------



## Lexx (18. Januar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon werden geklonte Tiere eh nie sehr alt.



dolly, das schaf, hatte über 1.000 vorgängerinnen,
die meisten mit monströsen verkrüppelungen.
(wie die atombomben-versuchsmenschen in kasachstan.)

genetik ist halt kein legobauskasten mit anleitung.

leben kann nicht erzwungen oder generiert werden.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (18. Januar 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> @AMDFan2005:
> Willkommen in der Realität (Wissenschaftler sind auch nur Menschen).
> 
> Mal Spaß beiseite, natürlich spielt das Renommee bei dieser Sache eine mehr oder wenige große Rolle, wodurch eventuelle Bedenken außer Acht gelassen werden. Da geht es dann halt darum, wer als erster etwas entdeckt (es gibt ja normalerweise nicht nur ein wissenschaftliches Team, dass an einer Sache forscht, wodurch dann ein Wettlauf zwischen mehren Gruppen entsteht).
> ...



Und das ist genau der Grund, warum ich die Wissenschaft mitlerweile verachte. 

In den letzten Jahren haben sie die Lücke der Kirche ganz toll aufgefüllt und mindestens genauso viel Unfrieden und Zwietracht gesätt. 

Dabei ging es dann immer nur um Ruhm und Geld. Sei es der Piltdown Mensch (den jeder Amateur von der Straße sofort identifizieren konnte. Die Wissenschaft aber auch nicht nach 20 Jahren), die Globale Erkaltung oder die Globale Erwärmung. 
Hauptsache irgendetwas entdeckt, was gut Schlagzeilen macht und natürlich 95% der Menschen sofort abkaufen (die Geschichte vom Jungen der ständig und unbegründet Wolf schreit scheint für die Wissenschaft wie auch für die Politik ja nicht zu gelten).

Die Wissenschaft ist die Medienhure no 1.


----------



## Arthuriel (18. Januar 2011)

Hmm, ich sehe das jetzt nicht so, wobei da womöglich einiges dran sein könnte.

Wahrscheinlich hängt es auch damit zusammen, dass Sachverhalte immer komplexer werden und die Menschen sie nicht verstehen und deswegen immer skeptischer bzw. misstrauischer gegenüber der Wissenschaft werden, da die Erkenntnisse immer schwerer zu erklären sind. Sodass die Leute am Ende teilweise nur noch einzelne Informationshäppchen mitkriegen und dann ihr eigenes Weltbild daraus zusammenreimen.

Nochmal wegen dem Sensationsjournalismus:
Ich denke mal, dass das teils teils ist, d.h. es gibt Wissenschaftler, die ihre Ergebnisse fälschen, um sich rühmen zu können. Wenn das allerdings dann auffliegt, geht dann der Ruf der ganzen Wissenschaft oder eines Teilgebietes den Bach runter (um es mal überspitzt auszudrücken) und das nur, weil ein paar unbedingt Ruhm ernten wollten.

Auf der anderen Seite sind dann halt die Medien, die nur das publizieren, das eine hohe Quote und viele Verkäufe bringt. Wenn man jetzt z.B. sowas veröffenlicht wie: Japaner klonen Mammut
Dann bringt das mehr vom Verkauf her als wenn man über irgendein Enzym berichtet, über das man neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen hat, die man nur mit entsprechender Bildung verstehen kann.
Sowas steht dann wiederum mehr in den Wissenschaftsmagazinen , bei denen dann hoffentlich mehr das Wissen als die Sensation zählt. (Natürlich kann auch beides eintreten).
(Ich hoffe, dass zwei Jahrgänge Spektrum der Wissenschaften (zumindest zum Teil) dazu zählen, die ich hier als geschenktes Abo stehen habe, denn da braucht man eine Weile, um die zu verstehen).


----------



## Jan565 (18. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Die Kirche hatte doch die ganze Zeit recht (und das sage ich als Jemand, der all die Jahre zensurfreie Wissenschaft geprädigt hat).
> 
> Wissenschaftler sind so furchtbar fehlgeleitet von ihrer eigenen Arroganz, dass sie nur ihre eigenen wahnsinnigen Ideen interessieren, nicht aber die Konsequenzen die damit einhergehen.
> Die Idee eine (aus gutem Grunde) ausgestorbene Spezies wiederzubeleben, kann nur zu Problemen für das empfindliche Öko-System führen.
> ...



1. Die Kirche prädigt jeden Tag ihrgendwelchen mist und Lügen. 2. wurden die menschen viele Jahre von der Kirche in Angst gehalten. 3. Gab es schon einen Klone von einem Schaf. 


Warum soll man nicht Klonen? Wem schadet es denn? Keinem, toll das arme Tier ist dann sooo alleine. Ja und? Es werden täglich Tiere gezüchtet für die Schlachtung, da sagt keiner was, aber jetzt bei einem Klone. Mehr Widerspruch kann es nicht geben. 

Wenn die sowas schon versuchen, dann finde ich, sollten die es richtig machen und gleich Paarweise. Kann man doch wieder gegenwärtig machen die Tiere.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wissenschaftler sind so furchtbar fehlgeleitet von ihrer eigenen Arroganz, dass sie nur ihre eigenen wahnsinnigen Ideen interessieren, nicht aber die Konsequenzen die damit einhergehen.
> Die Idee eine (aus gutem Grunde) ausgestorbene Spezies wiederzubeleben, kann nur zu Problemen für das empfindliche Öko-System führen.



Der "gute Grund" war, zumindest in letzter Instanz mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit _Homo sapiens_ und im Gegensatz zu z.B. genetisch kreierten Mais-, Raps- und Sojavarianten (guten Appetit beim argentinischen Rindersteak) ist die unkontrollierte, zu spät bemerkte Ausbreitung und Massenvermehrung von Mammuts in freier Wildbahn wohl vorerst nicht zu befürchten.



> Dazu: Ist das nicht eine wahnsinnige Ironie? Gerade die Wissenschaft ist doch dafür bekannt, die Prinzipien der Evolution zu propagieren.



Wissenschaft propagandiert gar nichts. Wissenschaft schaft wissen = forscht, das steht sogar ausdrücklich im Namen. Propaganda betreiben Einzelpersonen und vor allem Medien.



> Wie kann es dann sein, dass ausgerechnet die Wissenschaft jetzt in seliger Arroganz schwelgt und eine ganz neue Art des Kreationismus schafft, in welcher die Wissenschaft Gott ist?



Wie das praktisch sein kann, wirst du im passenden Nature oder Science paper nachlesen. Wie es finanziell sein kann, musst du die (vermutlich) Drittmittelgeber fragen - da kommt dann vielleicht auch die Sensationsgier ins Spiel.
Arroganz und Kreationismus kommen höchstens ins Spiel, wenn einer der Wissenschaftler mal eine richtig pointierte Reaktion auf die Behauptung "Gott alle Arten geschaffen" fallen lassen will 




Arthuriel schrieb:


> Dann heißt es nicht: "Denke doch nur an die Konsequenzen usw."
> sondern "Juhu, Ruhm, Geld für die Forschung und eine weitere Erkenntnis (klammern wir mal den Nutzen aus) die in den Fach- und Geschichts-büchern dieser Welt steht"



Bitte 2-3 Dinge trennen:

1. Die meisten Grundlagenforscher wären verdammt froh darüber, wenn Geld nicht an Medienwirksamkeit gebunden wäre
2. Die wenigsten sind an Ruhm außerhalb der Forschergemeinschaft interessiert
3. Sehr viele dagegen an Erkenntniss - aber hier greift 1.: Wer heutzutage Grundlagenforschung finanziert bekommen will, der kommt kaum noch ohne Show aus.




Lexx schrieb:


> genetik ist halt kein legobauskasten mit anleitung.



Und Klonieren ist keine Genetik (sondern eher Zell-/Entwicklungsbiologie). Das wird gern in einen Topf geschmissen, dabei wird beim klassischen Klonen keinerlei Einfluss aufs Erbgut genommen.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Dabei ging es dann immer nur um Ruhm und Geld. Sei es der Piltdown Mensch (den jeder Amateur von der Straße sofort identifizieren konnte. Die Wissenschaft aber auch nicht nach 20 Jahren), die Globale Erkaltung oder die Globale Erwärmung.
> Hauptsache irgendetwas entdeckt, was gut Schlagzeilen macht und natürlich 95% der Menschen sofort abkaufen (die Geschichte vom Jungen der ständig und unbegründet Wolf schreit scheint für die Wissenschaft wie auch für die Politik ja nicht zu gelten).
> 
> Die Wissenschaft ist die Medienhure no 1.



Ich verbitte mir diese Diskreditierung.

Der Piltdownfund wurde sehr früh angezweifelt und zumindest außerhalb der englischsprachigen Welt als wissenschaftlich unbedeutendes Kuriosum abgetan. Dass es 40 (nicht 20) Jahre (darunter 2 Weltkriege, in denen man besseres zu tun hatte) dauerte, bis eine Fälschung zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden konnte, lag an der fehlenden Verfügbarkeit physikalischer Datierungsmethoden zum Zeitpunkt des Fundes. Der Amateur von der Straße, der Zweifelsfrei ein 500 Jahre altes Artefakt von einem 50000 Jahre alten unterscheiden konnte, ist irgendwie nie zur Tür herreinspaziert. Zweifel anmelden und hinter behaupten "ich habs ja immer gewusst" ist leicht - und das können auch viele Wissenschaftler von sich behaupten. Klarheiten schaffen ist das, was man können muss.

Was die mediale Verwertung angeht: Es gibt einige sehr, sehr, sehr wenige Wissenschaftler, die sich gern im Rampenlicht sehen. Warum sollten die da auch seltener sein, als unter Putzfrauen?
Der Rest dagegen beschäftigt sich mit seiner Arbeit und was Medien dann daraus machen, hat selten was mit der wissenschaftlichen Situation zu tun. Der ach-so-berühmte Fehler mit der globalen Abkühlung und sich anbahnenden Eiszeit war die Meinung einiger weniger Wissenschaftler in den 70ern, die afaik nicht mal größere Anstrengungen unternommen haben, die Theorie zu verbreiten. Aber es gab ein paar Journalisten, die 1A Schlagzeilen in der Story gerochen haben - und bis heute stehen Wissenschaftler vor dem Problem, dass "Amateure von der Straße" ihnen die Glaubwürdigkeit absprechen wegen Fehlern, die Reporter begangen haben.
Die von dir genannte Klimaerwärmung ist sogar ein Beispiel gegen deine eigene Behauptung. In wissenschaftlichen Kreisen wird die seit 20+Jahren disktuiert. In den Medien ist sie, seitdem ein gescheiterter Politiker die Methoden Michael Moores mit einem echten Problem gekreuzt hat.
"Hauptsache irgendwas entdecket", was "95% der Menschen" "sofort abkaufen" sieht nun wirklich anders aus.




Arthuriel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hängt es auch damit zusammen, dass Sachverhalte immer komplexer werden und die Menschen sie nicht verstehen und deswegen immer skeptischer bzw. misstrauischer gegenüber der Wissenschaft werden, da die Erkenntnisse immer schwerer zu erklären sind. Sodass die Leute am Ende teilweise nur noch einzelne Informationshäppchen mitkriegen und dann ihr eigenes Weltbild daraus zusammenreimen.



Viel schlimmer:
Die Sachverhalte sind so komplex geworden, dass es mehr als 10 Minuten dauern würde, sie auch nur in Grundzügen wiederzugeben - aber es dauert weniger als 5 Minuten, einen haltlose Behauptung aufzustellen, die die wissenschaftlichen Fakten als Lüge darstellt.
Ergebniss: Die Leute bilden sich ihr Weltbild anhand einfacher Märchenzähler, weil ihnen die Wahrheit (oder auch nur das Aufzeigen der Fehler der Märchenzähler) zu viel wäre. Im Youtubezeitalter kommen Verschwörungstheoretiker mit Dingen durch, die selbt 3 Minuten Online-Recherche entkräften würden. (ich empfehle den hiesigen Thread zu 9/11...)

Die Theorie des Kreationismus passt vollständig in 4 Worte.
Für den Grundgedanken der Evolution braucht man 4 Sätze.
Darwins Entstehung der Arten hat in der kürzesten Fassung afaik >400 Seiten und um den aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaft auch nur grob abschätzen zu können, müsste man noch 40 weitere Bücher draufpacken.

Das merkwürdigste (und problematischste) ist, dass Menschen, die zu blöd sind, ihre Wohnung effizient zu lüften und zu beheizen, der Meinung sind, sie könnten die Mechanismen der globalen Klimaentwicklung besser abschätzen, als tausende von Experten, die sich seit Jahrzehnten über nichts anderes Gedanken machen und die Ausrüstung zur Verfügung haben, bei denen so manch Kritiker vergeblich nach dem Einschaltknopf suchen würde.



> Nochmal wegen dem Sensationsjournalismus:
> Ich denke mal, dass das teils teils ist, d.h. es gibt Wissenschaftler, die ihre Ergebnisse fälschen, um sich rühmen zu können. Wenn das allerdings dann auffliegt, geht dann der Ruf der ganzen Wissenschaft oder eines Teilgebietes den Bach runter (um es mal überspitzt auszudrücken) und das nur, weil ein paar unbedingt Ruhm ernten wollten.



Das ist nicht überspitzt. Z.T. muss ein Wissenschaftler nicht mal irgendwas verwerfliches machen, sondern nur etwas, das Ausstehende so umdeuten können und schon liegt die Glaubwürdigkeit am Boden. Siehe Climategate.
Echte Fehler greifen z.T. sogar fachübergreifend. Z.B. sehen sich sämtliche Naturwissenschaftler, die die klimatischen Grundlagen für den IPCC zusammentragen, jetzt mit Misstrauen konfrontiert, weil ein Wirtschafts?Geistes?-wissenschaftler, der am auf diese Daten aufbauenden Teil des Berichtes gearbeitet hat, einen Zahlendreher übersah.

Personen, die tatsächlich druch kriminelle Energien auffallen (und die Wissenschaftspolitik ist mitlerweile ziemlich gut darauf optimiert, dass sie Fälschungen belohnt und Erkenntnisse als Nebensache behandelt), spielen für die Öffentlichkeit dagegen so gut wie keine Rolle. Das höchste der Gefühle war der koreanische Genetiker, der vor ein paar Jahren aufgeflogen ist. Der hat es mal ans Ende der Nachrichten geschafft...
Dutzende weitere Fälle dürften dem Laien vollkommen unbekannt - denn wer heutzutage Berichte fälscht oder schönt (und nicht im Auftrag eines Unternehmens arbeitet...), der macht das nicht, um in BILD und Spiegel aufzufallen.



> Auf der anderen Seite sind dann halt die Medien, die nur das publizieren, das eine hohe Quote und viele Verkäufe bringt. Wenn man jetzt z.B. sowas veröffenlicht wie: Japaner klonen Mammut
> Dann bringt das mehr vom Verkauf her als wenn man über irgendein Enzym berichtet, über das man neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen hat, die man nur mit entsprechender Bildung verstehen kann.
> Sowas steht dann wiederum mehr in den Wissenschaftsmagazinen , bei denen dann hoffentlich mehr das Wissen als die Sensation zählt. (Natürlich kann auch beides eintreten).
> (Ich hoffe, dass zwei Jahrgänge Spektrum der Wissenschaften (zumindest zum Teil) dazu zählen, die ich hier als geschenktes Abo stehen habe, denn da braucht man eine Weile, um die zu verstehen).



Spektrum der Wissenschaft geht z.T. - die sind zwar auch auf Sensation aus, aber im Gegensatz zu P.M. und Konsorten suchen sie die primär aus bestehenden Fakten raus.
Als Beispiel für die Sensationsgier der Medien fällt mir nur immer wieder eine Studie ein, die ich vor einigen Jahren mal gesehen habe (dass ich mir den Namen nicht gemerkt habe, ärgert mich bis heute. Aber den Stichworten ist sie auch nicht wiederzufinden - dafür haben die Medien gesorgt...). Für die hatte man sich knapp tausend representativ ausgewählte, hochwertige wissenschaftliche Berichte und afaik fast zweitausend Artikel in populären Medien rausgesucht, alle zum Thema Klimaerwärmung. Ergebniss: es war kein einziges wissenschaftliches Paper dabei, dass den Klimawandel als wiederlegt ansah und die paar, die Zweifel erhoben, konnte man an einer Hand abzählen. In den Medien dagegen waren es fast 50%, denen zu Folge "Klimawandel" gänzlich unbewiesen sogar eine komplette Lüge wäre.
Skandale verkaufen sich eben.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (18. Januar 2011)

*@ruyven_macaran

*Dass der Mensch der Grund für das Aussterben der Mammuts ist, wurde schon längst ausgeräumt. Die genauen Hintergründe stehen noch nicht fest. Aber Überjagung wird spätestens seit 2009 so gut wie vollends ausgeschlossen. 

Und dass der Piltdown Mensch nie besonderes Interesse ausländischer Wissenschaftler erhalten hat, kann ja jetzt jeder behaupten. 

Fakt ist einfach, dass mehrere private Invididuen bereits kurz nach der Öffentlichmachung des Fundes Zweifel angemeldet haben. 

Ähnlich war es mit der Globalen Erkaltung und ähnlich ist es auch heute noch mit der Globalen Erwärmung. 

Immer sind es die Wenigen, die intellektuell über die Massen/den Konsent triumphieren. So wird es auch hier sein, wenn dann gleichzeitig mit dem ersten geklonten Mammut auch gleich eine ganze Reihe von Problemen auftaucht. Im geringsten Falle stirbt der Mammut einfach kurz nach seiner "Erschaffung", im schlimmsten Fall bringt er einen ganzen Stamm neuer Viren mit sich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Dass der Mensch der Grund für das Aussterben der Mammuts ist, wurde schon längst ausgeräumt. Die genauen Hintergründe stehen noch nicht fest. Aber Überjagung wird spätestens seit 2009 so gut wie vollends ausgeschlossen.



Quelle?
Die am längsten überlebenden Populationen wurden meines Wissens nach zusammen mit Spuren von Mammutjagd gefunden.



> Und dass der Piltdown Mensch nie besonderes Interesse ausländischer Wissenschaftler erhalten hat, kann ja jetzt jeder behaupten.



Tut aber keiner.
Ich hab nur gesagt, dass er nach einiger Zeit keine wissenschaftliche Bedeutung mehr hatte. Interesse hat ein Fund mit soviel Potential sicherlich großes hervorgerufen. Aber als klar wurde, dass er sich nicht in durch wesentlich mehr Funde belegte Abstammungslinien einfügt, wurde er als Sackgasse aufs Abstellgleis geschoben.
Was sollte man auch sonst machen? Hinstellen und "Fälschung" brüllen, obwohl man nichts in der Hand hat, dass diese Behauptung belegt?
Sowas kann man in einem Forum machen, aber mit Wissenschaft hat es nichts zu tun.
(jedenfalls mit Naturwissenschaft. Möglich, dass =WLer das anders handhaben, falls du wieder mit einer wirtschaftstheoretischen Spitzfindigkeit ankommen möchtest.)



> Fakt ist einfach, dass mehrere private Invididuen bereits kurz nach der Öffentlichmachung des Fundes Zweifel angemeldet haben.



Es gab mehrere Individuen, die bereits kurz nach der Öffentlichmachung Zweifel daran angemeldet haben, dass Elvis tot ist, dass es Gold in Kalifornien gibt, dass Hitler ein böser Mensch ist, dass Geschwindigkeiten von über 30km/h keine Schäden an der Gesund hervorrufen,...............
Es gibt für quasi alles jemanden, der daran zweifelt, womit die Existenz von Zweiflern ein absolut wertloser Aspekt ist. Interessant ist, was für Argumente Zweifler vorbringen und ob diese belegbar sind. Inbesondere besser belegbar, als die angezweifelte Aussage.



> Ähnlich war es mit der Globalen Erkaltung und ähnlich ist es auch heute noch mit der Globalen Erwärmung.
> 
> Immer sind es die Wenigen, die intellektuell über die Massen/den Konsent triumphieren.



?
Dann bin ich mal gespannt darauf, wie sowohl diejenigen triumphieren, denen zu Folge das Pentagon durch Marschflugkörper angegriffen wurde, als auch diejenigen, denen zu Folge es ein CIA-ferngesteuertes Flugzeug war.

Ich persönlich bleibe bei einem Weltbild, bei dem in den meisten Fällen doch die etablierten und belegbaren Sichtweisen richtig sind und nicht immer und in jedem Fall alle noch so kuriosen Alternativbehauptungen zeitgleich zutreffen.



> So wird es auch hier sein, wenn dann gleichzeitig mit dem ersten geklonten Mammut auch gleich eine ganze Reihe von Problemen auftaucht. Im geringsten Falle stirbt der Mammut einfach kurz nach seiner "Erschaffung", im schlimmsten Fall bringt er einen ganzen Stamm neuer Viren mit sich.



Klar. Weiß doch jeder, dass geklonte Mammuts tief in ihrem inneren ein Portal haben, durch das beliebige weitere nicht-Lebewesen aus der Zukunft (?"neu"?) in die Gegenwart gelangen.


Ganz ehrlich:
Wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat, wie Wissenschaftler arbeiten und nicht einmal elementare Grundlagen der Biologie kennt, dann sollte man in einem Thread zu einem biologischen Thema in einem Forum, dass mit "Wissenschaft" übertitelt ist, vielleicht etwas weniger absolute Aussagen treffen.


----------



## Icejester (18. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/62-ruyven_macaran.html*Im geringsten Falle stirbt der Mammut einfach kurz nach seiner "Erschaffung", im schlimmsten Fall bringt er einen ganzen Stamm neuer Viren mit sich.



Wie soll denn ein einzelnes Tier einen Stamm neuer Viren "mitbringen"? Das ist doch technisch völlig unmöglich.


----------



## thysol (29. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Im geringsten Falle stirbt der Mammut einfach kurz nach seiner "Erschaffung", im schlimmsten Fall bringt er einen ganzen Stamm neuer Viren mit sich.



Wie soll denn Ein Mammut einen ganzen Stamm neuer Viren mit sich bringen?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (29. Januar 2011)

Ähm. So wie jede andere Rasse einen Virenstamm mit sich bringen kann (siehe Schweineinfluenza). 

Im Erbgut. 

Sogar beim Menschen stammen 3% des Erbgutes von Viren ab. 

Zumal es ja noch nicht einmal ein richtiger Mammut ist, sondern eher eine Art Frankenstein Projekt. Ein Großteil des ganzen (so auch die Mitochondrien und das Zytoplasma der Spendereizelle) kommt ja immer noch vom Elefanten.
Es ist also überhaupt nicht absehbar, was für Viren oder Erbkrankheiten so ein Tier mit sich bringen kann oder wie vorhandene Viren mutieren könnten. 


@ruyven

Fossil Dung Fungus Helps Disprove ‘Rapid Extinction’ of Mammoths – EcoLocalizer
BBC News - Woolly mammoth extinction 'not linked to humans'
Scientist: Humans not responsible for mammoth extinction (Reuters/CNN) - Democratic Underground


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ähm. So wie jede andere Rasse einen Virenstamm mit sich bringen kann (siehe Schweineinfluenza).



?
- da wurde nichts "mitgebracht"
- da gab es niemanden, der etwas hätte "mitbringen" können
- erst rech niemanden, der die letzten Jahrtausende nur als DNA existierte



> Sogar beim Menschen stammen 3% des Erbgutes von Viren ab.



Die (riskante) Zahlenangabe möchte ich jetzt nicht diskutieren, aber:
Kannst du irgend einen Virus nennen, der sich auf diesem Wege repliziert?

(Nein. Denn ein gefährlicher Virus, der sich in die Keimbahn einschleust, hätte innerhalb einer Generation seinen Wirt und damit sich selbst ausgerottet. Ein nicht-lethaler Virus würde vielleicht 2-3 Generationen durchhalten, würde aber auch dann mit seinem Wirt ausselektiert werden, da die dieser durch die Infektion schon vor der Geburt massiv verschlechterte Fortpflanzungschancen hätte. 



> Zumal es ja noch nicht einmal ein richtiger Mammut ist, sondern eher eine Art Frankenstein Projekt. Ein Großteil des ganzen (so auch die Mitochondrien und das Zytoplasma der Spendereizelle) kommt ja immer noch vom Elefanten.
> Es ist also überhaupt nicht absehbar, was für Viren oder Erbkrankheiten so ein Tier mit sich bringen kann oder wie vorhandene Viren mutieren könnten.



1. Erbkrankheiten: Dieses Tier kann und wird alle ("neuen") Erbkrankheiten mitbringen, die das DNA-Spender-Mammut hatte. Die können uns aber egal sein, bis sich der Klon fortpflanzt(en soll) und selbst dann stellen sie keine andere "Gefahr" dar, als z.B. die Erbkrankheiten in deinem Genom. Blöd für Nachkommen, aber der allgemeine Tenor seit 1945 ist, dass man niemandem die Fortpflanzung verbieten darf, nur weil seine Nachkommen ggf. nicht dem Optimum entsprechen.
2. Viren: Dieser Tier kann und wird alle Viren aus der Eizelle der Mutter (idealerweise also gar keine) mitbringen. D.h. definitiv keine neuen.
3. Mutieren: Mutation ist eine zufällige Veränderung im Erbgut. Was hat das mit dem Tier drum rum zu tun? Meines Wissens nach soll das Tier nicht mit Plutonium gefüttert werden.

Also was war jetzt bitte nicht absehbar?
(außer von den Kleinigkeiten "kann das funktionieren?" "wird es überleben?" "verträgt es unsere Umwelt?" "wie lange?" - die für dich ja eine untergeordnete Rolle zu spielen scheinen)




> @ruyven
> 
> Fossil Dung Fungus Helps Disprove ‘Rapid Extinction’ of Mammoths – EcoLocalizer



Aussterben quasi der gesamten Megafauna in Nordamerika. D.h. nicht Nordasien, wo das Mammut sich am längsten hielt.
(trotzdem danke für den Link, ein imho sehr interessantes Thema)



> BBC News - Woolly mammoth extinction 'not linked to humans'
> Scientist: Humans not responsible for mammoth extinction (Reuters/CNN) - Democratic Underground




ScienceDirect - Quaternary Science Reviews : Last glacial vegetation of northern Eurasia


Klimastudie bis 10000BP. Bedeutend für den Rückgang des Mammuts (genau wie der erste Link), wichtig in Bezug auf die Klimadebatte - aber in den verbliebenen, kleinen Gebieten mit geeigneter Vegetation haben sich Mammutpopulationen noch 6000 weitere Jahre gehalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ähm. So wie jede andere Rasse einen Virenstamm mit sich bringen kann (siehe Schweineinfluenza).



Das sind aber Viren, die ein Tier befallen und nicht schon im Ergut des Tierens zu finden sind.
Wie soll das also gehen?
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Mammut an einem für ihn neuen Virus erkrankt und stirbt, ist doch viel größer.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Sogar beim Menschen stammen 3% des Erbgutes von Viren ab.



Dafür möchte ich jetzt aber mal einen Beleg haben. 

Die Menschen sind seit ihrem Bestehen Viren, Bakterien und Pilzen ausgesetzt und die Informationen, wie sie diese Viren bekämpfen können, wird im Erbgut implementiert (mehr oder weniger), daher ist der Nachkomme einer Population, die sich mit einem bestimmten Virus rumschlagen muss, eher gewappnet als einer, der das nicht ist.
Aus diesem Grund sind damals auch viele Menschen auf anderen Kontinenten gestorben, weil sie sich im Krankheiten infiziert haben, die die europäischen Erorberer mitgebracht hatten.
Die meisten Indianer sind nicht durch Waffen der Siedler gestorben sondern weil sie Grippe bekamen oder Masern.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Zumal es ja noch nicht einmal ein richtiger Mammut ist, sondern eher eine Art Frankenstein Projekt. Ein Großteil des ganzen (so auch die Mitochondrien und das Zytoplasma der Spendereizelle) kommt ja immer noch vom Elefanten.



Das Elefantenei wird "entkernt", also ist gar kein Erbgut mehr drin und es kommt nur das Erbgut des Mammuts rein, das eine Elefantenkuh dann austrägt (wer auch sonst ).
Das Problem hier wird aber sein, dass das Erbgut sicherlich nicht vollständig sein wird, also wird man 1000+ Versuche brauchen um überhaupt eine Eizelle zu erzeugen, die sich teilen kann.
Von einem wachsenden Embyro ist man aber noch weit entfernt und die Geschichte hat ja gezeigt, dass eine entkernte Eizelle nicht das Wahre ist, denn es gehört mehr dazu um korrekt klonen zu können.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Es ist also überhaupt nicht absehbar, was für Viren oder Erbkrankheiten so ein Tier mit sich bringen kann oder wie vorhandene Viren mutieren könnten.



Nochmal, woher sollen die Viren kommen und wen interessieren Erbkrankheiten, die das Mammut hat (vielleicht litt dieses Mammut an einem Herzfehler )?
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß, dass sich das Mammut, sofern es denn mal geboren wird, nicht reproduzieren kann.

Die Frage ist doch eher, wieso das so an die große Glocke gehangen wird?
Ist eben eine Frage der Medien, die sich dafür eher interessieren als für versteinerte Muscheln aufm Mount Everest (wie kommen Meeresbewohner auf den höchsten Berg der Welt? ).


----------

